# Javier Reyes officially with ESP guitars, signature 8-string on the way



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2014)

Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Joins ESP Artist Family - The ESP Guitar Company



> Javier Reyes, the highly respected, versatile guitarist from progressive metal band Animals as Leaders, is now part of the ESP Guitars artist endorsement roster.
> 
> Im stoked, says Reyes. ESP guitars are just solid. I took one of the E-II models home to play for a few days, and I knew right away it was going to be great on the road, handling all the different environments where we play. Its got a great playing feel, and a great sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 6, 2014)

I am excited!!! Also glad to see him with ESP


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 6, 2014)

He looks so happy


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought he was fully on-board with Carvin? No? Either way, I'm really stoked about him playing ESP. I'm assuming they will finally offer a production 8 string with a nice top and transparent finish with this.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet, this means ESP will have no choice but to stick passives in their ERG's. Excellent. And all it took to have a little variety was a famous guy who will absolutely not play actives anymore, go figure... Is it me or are ESP still as out-of-touch and clueless as ever?


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 6, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Sweet, this means ESP will have no choice but to stick passives in their ERG's. Excellent. And all it took to have a little variety was a famous guy who will absolutely not play actives anymore, go figure... Is it me or are ESP still as out-of-touch and clueless as ever?



Don't forget that this forum represents a minority of all guitar players. For a lot of metal guitarists black+emg=br00tz so they'd gladly buy those.


----------



## pylyo (Oct 6, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> He looks so happy



Omg Im in bed with my girl which was sleeping and I laughed so hard she jumped up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Is it me or are ESP still as out-of-touch and clueless as ever?



I think it's less about being clueless and more about not caring, since they seem to appeal more to 6-string and 7-string players.


----------



## Omura (Oct 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think it's less about being clueless and more about not caring, since they seem to appeal more to 6-string and 7-string players.



The reason they don't appeal to 8 string players is because they only make black, EMG equipped guitars, the lower end ones are all 25.5 inch scale, which is stupid for F#, unless you want a Stef Carpenter sig, which has a 27" scale, but is still black with EMGs, and has the stupid pickup layout that Stef likes because he thinks it looks cool.

They won't have a market for 8 string players if they don't produce models that appeal to them.

They produced a stupid model, then neglect 8 strings because it doesn't sell. That sounds pretty clueless to me. 
I do like ESP/LTD, they make solid instruments, but they lack a level of diversity and certain specs in their range that means I never buy them.


----------



## asher (Oct 6, 2014)

Because obviously after this long with this many signature models, Stef keeps that because it looks cool, and it totally has nothing to do with sounds


----------



## Altar (Oct 6, 2014)

Meh. He and Tosin should just both go Strandberg*.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 6, 2014)

asher said:


> Because obviously after this long with this many signature models, Stef keeps that because it looks cool, and it totally has nothing to do with sounds


Rig Rundown - Deftones' Stephen Carpenter & Sergio Vega - YouTube

edit: Guess you can't embed links with specific start times. 5:35ish though


----------



## asher (Oct 6, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> Rig Rundown - Deftones' Stephen Carpenter & Sergio Vega - YouTube


 

If that really is the reason (on phone, not watching) I will eat my words. And then  at Stef 

That said, it's still a sig, so why is it ESP's fault that he makes spec choices based on what looks cool?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 6, 2014)

^He says verbatim that it's superficial, inspired by one of Vivian Campbell's guitars.

It's ingrained in my memory because of how shocked I was to hear it. I thought for sure there was a reason to have such a universally hated configuration. 


Anyways, hope Javier does something cool. I liked the previous LACS stuff he and Tosin had with retro features, but think Tosin went a bit overboard on the TAM100. Interested to see what Jav does.


----------



## Edika (Oct 6, 2014)

Will his signature model feature the EMG routes with passive pickups? Couldn't resist the temptation seeing that pic of his. Maybe that's why he seems so angry .

I wasn't much into that new ESP/LTD headstock but it looks really nice on that 8 string E-II. I'm curious to see what they will come up with for his signature model.


----------



## gunch (Oct 6, 2014)

Literally why when there's Carvin

Follow the money I guess


----------



## Dominoes282 (Oct 6, 2014)

This means no Carvin 8 string beast :'((((((((


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 6, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Sweet, this means ESP will have no choice but to stick passives in their ERG's. Excellent. And all it took to have a little variety was a famous guy who will absolutely not play actives anymore, go figure... Is it me or are ESP still as out-of-touch and clueless as ever?


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 6, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Literally why when there's Carvin
> 
> Follow the money I guess



Depends on what you want. Finding an off the shelf Carvin out of the USA isn't easy, and I'm not sure they're at the point where they can afford to lug 5 guitars each for replacement during a non US tour. Half the people I know with exclusive endorsements from non global brands have ended up playing other brands on tour with tape over the name, which is a bit defeating the puropose of an endorsement for both parties.
And a the level AAL are at, I'd guess they get free guitars but I'd be surprised if they get money outside of royalties on the sig models. They're still not Slayer/Metallica/Lynch.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 6, 2014)

Shit. I really dig that. Shit.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 6, 2014)

Does this mean he will stay with ESP until his contract runs out then jump ship to another manufacturer? We should ask Wayne Static and Michael Amott what that's like. I hope this new model is the bee's knees of ERGs (couldn't resist the rhyme)


----------



## Thep (Oct 6, 2014)

pylyo said:


> Omg Im in bed with my girl which was sleeping and I laughed so hard she jumped up.



Sure you were....


----------



## icos211 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thep said:


> Sure you were....



You used up the one post you make per month for that?

As for the guitar, I can't wait to see what unfurls. Each time that I've seen AAL live I have always thought Javier had the better taste in guitars. Tosin's always seem a bit over the top. I most likely won't be actually making a purchase of one, but I like to look.

Something that I have never understood about ESP in general, is why, if they are owned by the same entity as Schecter, do the two companies insist on cannibalizing each other's markets? I'm all for more variety and options, though for the most part they are all similarly priced, similarly specced, it just seems like a weird business model. Hopefully there will be some out of the box thinking done here to diversify the line up more than just a black or red superstrat with a maple neck and either a mahogany or alder body.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 7, 2014)

There's no smiling allowed at ESP photo shoots. 

Smiling isn't metal.. 

But neither is Javi, so iunno. I scratch my head at this.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 7, 2014)

This says more about me than anything else, but I was WAY more stoked when I thought there would be a sig model with Carvin. I just don't see ESP retooling a bunch of stuff to match a the desires of a guitar player at his level. Though, Ibanez went way out of their way for the Tosin sig, so what the hell do I know.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 7, 2014)

It's interesting to see so many guitarists make the jump to ESP. Javier, Wes Hauch, Rick Graham... Did they step up their game in the last years or something?


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 7, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> It's interesting to see so many guitarists make the jump to ESP. Javier, Wes Hauch, Rick Graham... Did they step up their game in the last years or something?



i missed wes moving to esp? this is news to me. i thought he was die hard jackson.


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 7, 2014)

first ibanez, then carvin, now esp. well let's see where he hops next years...


----------



## SkyIllusion (Oct 7, 2014)

Pat_tct said:


> first ibanez, then carvin, now esp. well let's see where he hops next years...



I was about to say a similar thing; lets see how many signatures he can rake in.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Oct 7, 2014)

Did he ever have a dig Ibanez or Carvin?


----------



## Vigaren (Oct 7, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> It's interesting to see so many guitarists make the jump to ESP. Javier, Wes Hauch, Rick Graham... Did they step up their game in the last years or something?



I didn't know Wes was with ESP! Thats awesome! 

I really love my ESP horizon, and think that its an amazing guitar both feel and sound wise. It will be really interesting to see what ESP and Javier will come up with since the 7 and 8 string range has always been ESPs weak point IMO.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 7, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> i missed wes moving to esp? this is news to me. i thought he was die hard jackson.


Well, I don't know if he's actually sponsored by them but he's been playing a bunch of ESPs lately.

Instagram


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> It's interesting to see so many guitarists make the jump to ESP. Javier, Wes Hauch, Rick Graham... Did they step up their game in the last years or something?



What was there to step up? ESP (not LTD) has always made REALLY awesome production and custom guitars.

They also have the cash, marketing power, and international strength to pull artists in. They're pretty much close to the top in those regards. 

Anyone who sees this switch to ESP as about the guitars themselves is fooling themselves. This was a business decision and a damn good one. You can get awesome gear a lot of places, but few companies offer the perks ESP can.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2014)

Max summed it up perfectly - what were discussing here is a business decision, not an instrument related one, and Javier was clearly not entirely pleased with the conditions afforded by Carvin and took advantage of the sheer power of the ESP group.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 7, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> This says more about me than anything else, but I was WAY more stoked when I thought there would be a sig model with Carvin. I just don't see ESP retooling a bunch of stuff to match a the desires of a guitar player at his level. Though, Ibanez went way out of their way for the Tosin sig, so what the hell do I know.



why wouldn't they, they basically made a whole new kind of body for buz mcgrath (with the whole thin body thing)


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 7, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Well, I don't know if he's actually sponsored by them but he's been playing a bunch of ESPs lately.
> 
> Instagram



he is, i quote from one of his instagram pics:

"Really really chuffed to say that I've officially moved over to ESP Guitars. I'm grateful for the last few years I've spent over at Jackson and love all the folks over there. @cannella666 has been a long time friend and I'm really happy to be over there and working with him. I'll be rocking the ESP Horzion FR's and The ESP Mystique's. The Mystique I currently have is easily the finest instrument I've ever owned. It's incredibly resonant, harmonically perfect and just insanely well built and designed. I've always been a big fan of how the Japanese guitars are engineered and designed."

Instagram


----------



## hairychris (Oct 7, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> Max summed it up perfectly - what were discussing here is a business decision, not an instrument related one, and Javier was clearly not entirely pleased with the conditions afforded by Carvin and took advantage of the sheer power of the ESP group.



Financial and tour support (as mentioned up-thread), I'd imagine... They can get a sig into markets globally which would be a great advantage in both situations!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> This says more about me than anything else, but I was WAY more stoked when I thought there would be a sig model with Carvin. I just don't see ESP retooling a bunch of stuff to match a the desires of a guitar player at his level. Though, Ibanez went way out of their way for the Tosin sig, so what the hell do I know.



I think you have a case of smallbuilderisbetter-itis. 

ESP makes more unique custom guitars from the ground up, and more unique production ones on a regular basis than Carvin has the entirety of their existence. 

Carvin lets you select shape, wood, finish and hardware. ESP will make anything. Anything. 

Have you seen the stuff they release for Japanese artists? 

ESP | Artist Series

Click on those and watch the absurdity ensue!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 7, 2014)

For example:


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 7, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Click on those and watch the absurdity ensue!


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 7, 2014)

If ESP releases a Javier sig looking anything like the Ken Susi model _(given it has similarities to some of his LACS')_, it'll be really hard to stay away from it.

Provided it is well-spec'd, of course.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 7, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


>



i've been wanting one of these (or his previous sigs) since i was 15


----------



## Malkav (Oct 7, 2014)

That is very cool for him  Much awesomeness, and I'm sure it'll be a rad sig.

Though I am freaking out somewhat over the fact that I don't see Brett Garsed on the endorsement list Max just put up, I loved his guitars so much....


----------



## Convictional (Oct 7, 2014)

I definitely wouldn't mind. Hopefully Javier brings the Tosin approach to ESP and makes them build something with a bit of variety (read: class). Black lacquered guitars and actives can be so tacky.

Hopefully Javier can bring that change to ESP and their 8 string selection.


----------



## jwade (Oct 7, 2014)

Considering what his last Ibanez was like, I would hope he'd go in a similar direction with his ESP.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 7, 2014)

Convictional said:


> Hopefully Javier can bring that change to ESP and their 8 string selection.



They'll probably release a signature model, but other than that, i wouldn't expect anything else. It would be nice if they brought another 8 into the LTD range so humans can afford them.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hell if I were a touring musician, I would switch to ESP. 

Good move on his part.t


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 7, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> They'll probably release a signature model, but other than that, i wouldn't expect anything else. It would be nice if they brought another 8 into the LTD range so humans can afford them.



An 8 for mortals at a scale at least 27" or anything above 25.5". I don't mind 25.5" for a 7, but 8's almost definitely need more than that to intonate that F# properly along with anything lower than that given the string gauges folks use to get a tight low F or E.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's some that also have a high "wtf" factor. xD













The last one gets extra points for being a sig called "Fantasia".


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2014)

So Javier is known for classy, understated type of guitars but somehow the vast majority of the guitars posted in here are the most flamboyant pieces of lumber to dawn an ESP logo?

Well done, SSO. Well done.


----------



## btbg (Oct 7, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Though, Ibanez went way out of their way for the Tosin sig, so what the hell do I know.



They did?


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 7, 2014)

We can all thank *Max* for inciting that weird side of the Japanese ESP spectrum


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 7, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you have a case of smallbuilderisbetter-itis.
> 
> ESP makes more unique custom guitars from the ground up, and more unique production ones on a regular basis than Carvin has the entirety of their existence.
> 
> ...



Well, TBH ESP doesn't do a lot of exotic shapes for non japanese artists. For starters they're horrendously expensive and unsuited to a mass market, especially if you plan an LTD line with the model. What you are likely to get here is a horizon or similar.
You can sum up nearly all non japanese artists with Eclipse and Horizon. you have to be James Hetfield or Tom Araya to get something special, and then it's only a minor variation.


----------



## that short guy (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm excited about this. As a esp fan boy I really do not like the portions I have with them for 8's (why I own my carvin and am looking at schecter) maybe if his dig is close to what I like spec wise I might get it


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 7, 2014)

Randy said:


> So Javier is known for classy, understated type of guitars but somehow the vast majority of the guitars posted in here are the most flamboyant pieces of lumber to dawn an ESP logo?
> 
> Well done, SSO. Well done.



Hey now, we're just blindly following what a mod said we should do, don't blame us!



MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you seen the stuff they release for Japanese artists?
> 
> ESP | Artist Series
> 
> Click on those and watch the absurdity ensue!


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 7, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Well, TBH ESP doesn't do a lot of exotic shapes for non japanese artists. For starters they're horrendously expensive and unsuited to a mass market, especially if you plan an LTD line with the model. What you are likely to get here is a horizon or similar.
> You can sum up nearly all non japanese artists with Eclipse and Horizon. you have to be James Hetfield or Tom Araya to get something special, and then it's only a minor variation.



But is that because they can't special shapes, or because they don't want weird shapes?

I know that if i could get a custom guitar, it would be a superstrat or something, despite what the company might be able to build me.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 7, 2014)

Good lord those are ugly! But I do stand corrected - I had no IDEA they had so many out-there models. I'm hardly in a position to judge - I've never owned an ESP or LTD. But shoot, if they are willing to think outside the box, then I am stoked to see if Javier comes up with something cool. I just hope it's not a generic black super strat.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 7, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Good lord those are ugly! But I do stand corrected - I had no IDEA they had so many out-there models. I'm hardly in a position to judge - I've never owned an ESP or LTD. But shoot, if they are willing to think outside the box, then I am stoked to see if Javier comes up with something cool. I just hope it's not a generic black super strat.



An 8-string version of the ST-II would be fantastic. I love mine:


----------



## musicaldeath (Oct 7, 2014)

I owned an Ltd JH-600 (the original Jeff Hanneman LTD), an Alexi-600 and an ESP Horizon FR. Have since gotten rid of them, but I'll be damned if they were not the best playing guitars I've owned. Maybe second only to my egyptian smoke jp7.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Oct 7, 2014)

The first time I soldered in a new pickup was a SD Full Shred into a $200 LTD sometime back in the late 90's or early 2k's. Good times. I've played a ton of sweet ESP's and LTD's and many of my favorite players like Hetfield and Lynch are long time ESP guys. While I'm certainly more of a Carvin fanboy I'm really happy for Javier for getting on with a company as artist oriented as ESP. ESP supports the "who's who" of guitar playing and Carvin kind of specializes in the "who's that?" of guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> But is that because they can't special shapes, or because they don't want weird shapes?
> 
> I know that if i could get a custom guitar, it would be a superstrat or something, despite what the company might be able to build me.


 
It's obvious. Everybody here just wants Javier to tell ESP to build him a figured top RGA. 

And let's face it, almost nobody outside Japan (sans visual kei fans) wants the visual kei sigs. Most ESP players are content with Horizons, Mirage and Eclipse models. And it's already proven that the superstrat variants are what really appeal to the djent crowd... unless you guys want ESP to build Javier a Strandberg... as the Japanese sigs prove, ESP can probably do that too. 

Still, great business move for Javier. Alex Skolnick did the same thing from Heritage to ESP. Sure I loved the idea of Alex championing the small business (well compared to Gibson anyway), but having their guitars unavailable even for him was the reason of his transition. Now he has both ESP and LTD sigs that everyone can enjoy.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's hoping for an 8 string H-III in an interesting colour, with single-coils. The world needs more H-IIIs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> you have to be James Hetfield or Tom Araya to get something special, and then it's only a minor variation.



The Buz-7 was a ground-up build. There was nothing like it previously in any of the ESP/LTD/Navigator/Grassroots lineup. They basically made an Ibanez Saber that was slightly less curvy. 

Perhaps most artists rather have an H or M variant, but ESP can and will make a new body shape, even if you're not one of the "big guns".


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd like to see Javier have ESP make him a beautiful 8-string Mystique, but then again, I wouldn't be able to afford it if that were the case, so I'll take a nice figured top H 8 string instead since none are available from them currently. Ibanez has just recently discovered nice figured tops as viable select woods on 7's, 8's, and 9's, so I'm hoping ESP make the effort to catch up and offer nicer tops _(instead of their usual variations of black on their current LTD line of 7/8's)_.

EDIT: Being this will be a sig., I'm sure they'll be thinking outside the box since Javier is not a guy partial to any flat/trans black finishes. I'm expecting something similar to the Susi, tbh


----------



## nikt (Oct 8, 2014)

Next Mustain and Scott Ian type of endorsee?


----------



## Maggai (Oct 10, 2014)

SSO has never had much love for ESP for some reason apart from a few people here and there. ESP's are fantastic guitars, really looking forward to seeing Javier's sig, hope they do something classy and cool.

Also, here's a video of ESP working on a crazy guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2014)

Maggai said:


> SSO has never had much love for ESP for some reason apart from a few people here and there. ESP's are fantastic guitars, really looking forward to seeing Javier's sig, hope they do something classy and cool.
> 
> Also, here's a video of ESP working on a crazy guitar.



Until very, very recently (like last year) ESP never really had much love for 7+ strings and the North American market. Both of those demographics make up the significant majority of this site.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 10, 2014)

More Mystiques would be cool which hopefully won't cost 5k USD, even though I'm not an 8 string player. It's definitely the coolest design some of the major guitar companies have put out in a while, and I can imagine that folks would want one that looks like his Carvin with a Hipshot bridge.







Is he still an EMG player?


----------



## narad (Oct 10, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> For example:



Sooo....probably an option 50 for that though, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Is he still an EMG player?



Given how the ESP he's using has passives, even though it looks weird with those gigantic-as-hell routes, I'm assuming not anymore.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 10, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Is he still an EMG player?



What time of day is it?


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not sure those are actives in the Carvin anyway. No logo and they've got that semi-rounded top look like passive knockoffs or covers.


----------



## btbg (Oct 10, 2014)

Isn't that how Carvins actives look?


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 7, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Literally why when there's Carvin
> 
> Follow the money I guess



Its not just the money, but the exposure and attributes of being with a company like ESP. I don't know what kind of support (if any) Carvin gives to its artists. 

If you play in a band like AAL, you need huge support and you can't shell out $3k for a guitar every few months if something goes wrong.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 7, 2014)

I saw Javier play his prototype yesterday. It looks really, really badass. Shame I didn't take pictures, but it's a 5A quilted top in light gray, some nice binding, stainless frets and gold knobs all over.

I hope they release a 6/7 string version of it too.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ive read a few times in this thread that a few people hope they release this as a 6 or 7. He plays 8 strings and its a signature line, it would be a break from the norm if they did a 6 or 7 because the last time I checked, ESP and most other companies were not really releasing sig guitars in all formats. I mean yeah Tosin and Javier are all over the map on their 8's and take full advantage of every string so their playing styles can appeal to guys who play sixers, but I just dont see it happening. If anything they may release a new model with similar specs in a couple of years but I dont see them doing a full line of 6,7, and 8 strings for his sig.


----------



## jwade (Dec 7, 2014)

Not to mention, he's not known for using 6s and 7s. It just doesn't make any sense to hope for a configuration contrary to what the artist is actually known for.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

Huge fan of Reyes and his writing style, i'll be lookin out for this guy!


----------



## btbg (Dec 7, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive read a few times in this thread that a few people hope they release this as a 6 or 7. He plays 8 strings and its a signature line, it would be a break from the norm if they did a 6 or 7 because the last time I checked, ESP and most other companies were not really releasing sig guitars in all formats. I mean yeah Tosin and Javier are all over the map on their 8's and take full advantage of every string so their playing styles can appeal to guys who play sixers, but I just dont see it happening. If anything they may release a new model with similar specs in a couple of years but I dont see them doing a full line of 6,7, and 8 strings for his sig.



There has been literally zero mention of that in this thread?


----------



## jwade (Dec 7, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I saw Javier play his prototype yesterday. It looks really, really badass. Shame I didn't take pictures, but it's a 5A quilted top in light gray, some nice binding, stainless frets and gold knobs all over.
> 
> I hope they release a 6/7 string version of it too.



Well, once. The other thread has a few mentions I think.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2014)

I mentioned it, but even I said it was never gonna happen. I just want a 6 and 7 string LTD Mystique.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 8, 2014)

jwade said:


> Not to mention, he's not known for using 6s and 7s. It just doesn't make any sense to hope for a configuration contrary to what the artist is actually known for.



KM-6? 

I don't see any reason why ESP shouldn't try to capitalize on what is quite possibly the sexiest guitar of the year. It would be almost stupid not to with how competitive the market for 7's is becoming. I can honestly say that if there was a 7 string version, I would probably buy one over any of the competition in that price range.







I mean, HOW can you possibly top this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2014)

Keith Merrow has used some 6-strings in the past. He has the badass looking Bernie Rico Jr.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 8, 2014)

will_shred said:


> KM-6?
> 
> I don't see any reason why ESP shouldn't try to capitalize on what is quite possibly the sexiest guitar of the year. It would be almost stupid not to with how competitive the market for 7's is becoming. I can honestly say that if there was a 7 string version, I would probably buy one over any of the competition in that price range.
> 
> ...



I doubt the production model is looking anything like that tbh.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 8, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I doubt the production model is looking anything like that tbh.



I'm pretty sure that is the production model unless ESP is doing one-off LTD's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2014)

will_shred said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the production model unless ESP is doing one-off LTD's.



Yup. They might do some minor tweaks like they did with Ben Weinmann's LTD (They removed the "Party Smasher" inlay), but I'm betting that most of what you see there is the final version.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 8, 2014)

will_shred said:


> KM-6?
> 
> I mean, HOW can you possibly top this?


 
How much time do you have...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 8, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I doubt the production model is looking anything like that tbh.



It's an LTD, and says "JR-608" on the 12th fret inlay.

That is definitely his production sig prototype.

When an ESP Artist starts playing LTDs, they're always their sig prototype, and sigs themselves. Happened with the guys in Whitechapel, happened with the guys in Unearth, so logic dictates that this is Javier's new guitar.

Needless to say,


----------



## Opion (Dec 9, 2014)

Got to see this thing tonight in Atlanta - never thought it'd be equipped with a Hannes 8 string bridge. I approve!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2014)

will_shred said:


>



Is there a write of the the specs on this somewhere? Like what is the scale length, and what pups are in it? And any idea of street price?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sure most of you are aware of the other pics of the guitar, but haven't seen them posted in this thread, so I'll link them anyhow. The damn thing is GORGEOUS!

Instagram
Instagram
Instagram


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome! Looks like a J Rock artist guitar.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 9, 2014)

will_shred said:


> KM-6?
> 
> I don't see any reason why ESP shouldn't try to capitalize on what is quite possibly the sexiest guitar of the year. It would be almost stupid not to with how competitive the market for 7's is becoming. I can honestly say that if there was a 7 string version, I would probably buy one over any of the competition in that price range.
> 
> ...




If you do a reverse image search of that guitar it comes up as an ibanez,


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 9, 2014)

i guess studiogears confirmed the price at 1500. at that price id probably just get a carvin


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 9, 2014)

will_shred said:


> I don't see any reason why ESP shouldn't try to capitalize on what is quite possibly the sexiest guitar of the year. It would be almost stupid not to with how competitive the market for 7's is becoming. I can honestly say that if there was a 7 string version, I would probably buy one over any of the competition in that price range.


Then where is the Tosin Abasi 6- and 7-string? The Meshuggah 6- and 7-string? And everyone else's signature guitars with any number of strings? I think your logic doesn't apply to the idea behind a signature guitar.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 9, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> Then where is the Tosin Abasi 6- and 7-string? The Meshuggah 6- and 7-string? And everyone else's signature guitars with any number of strings? I think your logic doesn't apply to the idea behind a signature guitar.



True. I like 7s and 8s, but I didn't buy an LTD Hanneman model wishing it had 1 or 2 more strings. One of the MAIN reasons I bought it is because it's the design JEFF F_U_CKIN HANNEMAN spec'd out for each detail. Javier plays 8s, so this should be an 8.


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 9, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> i guess studiogears confirmed the price at 1500. at that price id probably just get a carvin



seem fair for me, I mean, its a neck through to begin with, cost of production is higher than bolt-on and set neck. Plus its a signature line, plus a schaller hannes 8, plus custom pickups. IMO its not overpriced by any means.


----------



## icos211 (Dec 9, 2014)

will_shred said:


> KM-6?
> 
> I don't see any reason why ESP shouldn't try to capitalize on what is quite possibly the sexiest guitar of the year. It would be almost stupid not to with how competitive the market for 7's is becoming. I can honestly say that if there was a 7 string version, I would probably buy one over any of the competition in that price range.
> 
> ...



By removing the tumor on the headstock, making the inlays less eye-piercing, and using literally any other color than gold for the hardw- HOLY CRAP, is that an 8-string Hannes? Will that be on the production model?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 9, 2014)

Minor issues, the white binding is not too sharp on the lower cutaway, top cutaway doesn't look too good either, expected for LTD, but $1500 street, I say it'd be a tough sell vs say Carvin!?






It says MIK, so it's a production LTD. Probably the Hannes is the reason behind the price tag.


*EDIT:* Just for kicks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2014)

Also probably because of the neck-thru. I know lots of LTDs are bolt-on, set-neck, or set-thru, but not many that are neck-thru.


----------



## GunnarJames (Dec 9, 2014)

As long as the scale length isn't shorter than 27" (which I don't expect it will be), this is going to be nearly impossible for me not to buy.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 9, 2014)

You might be in for some disappoint then, bud.

EDIT: Nvm, lol. For some reason I thought I was in the Bulb signature thread .

Carry on!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2014)

icos211 said:


> By removing the tumor on the headstock...



 I can't unsee it!


----------



## GunnarJames (Dec 10, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You might be in for some disappoint then, bud.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, lol. For some reason I thought I was in the Bulb signature thread .
> 
> Carry on!



Whew.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 10, 2014)

Javy had this last night in NOLA for the AAL show. It looks pretty awesome up close. He used it for all the songs except one.


----------



## Zado (Dec 10, 2014)

> By removing the tumor on the headstock,


I can agree with this since imho it's the ugliest headstock ESP made to date,but still I've never seen an LTD guitar this cool anyway.Yeah,we may actually not see the same amount of NGD threads as happened with the KM7 due to the expensive (for a MIK guitar) price,but I'm pretty sure it will sell quite well

Curious about the pricetag here in EU...It's not a Schecter,so they probably wont charge that much (  ),but I honestly doubt this will be going under 1600-1700&#8364;...and,you know,for those &#8364;&#8364; one can go Mayos


----------



## GXPO (Dec 10, 2014)

Zado said:


> I can agree with this since imho it's the ugliest headstock ESP made to date,but still I've never seen an LTD guitar this cool anyway.Yeah,we may actually not see the same amount of NGD threads as happened with the KM7 due to the expensive (for a MIK guitar) price,but I'm pretty sure it will sell quite well
> 
> Curious about the pricetag here in EU...It's not a Schecter,so they probably wont charge that much (  ),but I honestly doubt this will be going under 1600-1700...and,you know,for those  one can go Mayos



If one can go neck-thru Mayo with a Schaller Hannes and locking tuners I'll buy a hat and eat it. 

These are literally the best specs I've seen come out of Korea. I'd probably happily pay £1300 - £1400 for it but not much more. Looks frigging awesome..


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 10, 2014)

I might be the only person who likes everything about this guitar except the gold hardware


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 10, 2014)

I dig everything, including the gold hardware - I'd probably swap out the knobs for gold dome knobs, throw the volume maximizer mod on the volume pot, and that's it. This thing seems awesome. Wonder if they're Ionizers going into it, or something else.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 10, 2014)

I can't find where it was said, but I think that they might be signature pickups.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 10, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> seem fair for me, I mean, its a neck through to begin with, cost of production is higher than bolt-on and set neck. Plus its a signature line, plus a schaller hannes 8, plus custom pickups. IMO its not overpriced by any means.



It might actually be lower cost on production as you run the whole guitar in one go on the CNC instead of having two different pieces like a bolt on. 

$1500 for that guitar is pretty reasonable. I'm not a fan of the bridge, but it's definitely not a cheap piece of hardware by any stretch. 

Aren't the SC607's around 999? This has a way more expensive bridge, the pickups are going to cost more, gold hardware, figured top etc etc...


----------



## jwade (Dec 10, 2014)

My girlfriend took a look and said "Yuck. Why do these two have so much gold shit on their guitars? It would almost be nice if it just had all black hardware."


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 10, 2014)

jwade said:


> My girlfriend took a look and said "Yuck. Why do these two have so much gold shit on their guitars? It would almost be nice if it just had all black hardware."



IMO black tuning pegs and nuts would set it off nicely. That way the headstock hardware matches the bridge and knobs. Maybe an opposite color version of this:







Would look classy to me.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well that was unexpected. That guitar is beautiful!


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 11, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> It might actually be lower cost on production as you run the whole guitar in one go on the CNC instead of having two different pieces like a bolt on.



No, because what matters is the overall size of the surface the CNC operates on. The bigger the surface the more expensive it is. Doing bolt-on is by far cheaper. Plus if you split the body and neck you could for instance CNC several necks at the same time (see Carvin factory tour) or several bodies. Since the dimensions are rectangular it wastes less space.

It&#8217;s not the case here, but in the case of TOM bridges where the neck is at an angle (around 3°) it&#8217;s quite tricky to get the thing through a CNC. Check out the video Music Man made for the Armada, you&#8217;ll see what I&#8217;m talking about.

[EDIT] Actually, the space waste point might not necessarily be true, the wings could be CNC&#8217;d apart from the body and glued afterwards. I remember Rickenbacker does this where the neck extends much longer into the body than a usual bolt-on neck, my bad


----------



## Stooge1996 (Dec 11, 2014)

Uploaded 2hrs ago from B music. All i can say is WOW 






EDIT : Looks like possible sig pickups? and maybe a new body style too? Hannes looks great! It is known as the ESP LTD JR-608


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 11, 2014)

Stooge1996 said:


> Uploaded 2hrs ago from B music. All i can say is WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've been ninja'd on this one I'm afraid  I posted it 2 days ago


----------



## Corrosion (Dec 11, 2014)

Honestly dug the carvin more than the esp.


----------



## Higgs (Dec 12, 2014)

Not really my cup o' tea either, although I can definitely recognize how cool of a guitar it is. The one really nice thing is the way that body is offset, it looks like it'll be helpful with balancing out that neck more than his Carvin or Ibanez guitars. 

Also the bridge saddles being black with a gold base is pretty cool. Gold saddles always seem to wear through the plating in less than a year in my experience, which has always been pretty lame. The Hannes is a good-looking fix.


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 13, 2014)

More pics on his Instagram. Can't link to it at the moment but worth a look.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 13, 2014)

Different images than what I have linked previously? Here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4237595-post99.html

Just link the page, I'll do the rest


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2014)

I dont like the all gold tuners too much but I love gold hardware when its mixed with black hardware like that

That thick stripe down the center neck really looks like a Rosewood, either that or a Mahogany.


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 17, 2014)

turns out they are the same pics, sorry haha


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2014)

Sweet guitar, but I have yet to see ANY guitar with gold hardware that I would actually buy. To me, gold hardware looks cheesy as fvck on anything.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 18, 2014)

Madddd mixed feelings about that headstock. That said, the rest of the specs look killer. Hopefully my local music store will get one in so I can mess around with using a Hannes. 

Also, $1500 for MIK w/ Hannes and a unique design seems like a pretty fair price IMO.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 18, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> No, because what matters is the overall size of the surface the CNC operates on. The bigger the surface the more expensive it is. Doing bolt-on is by far cheaper. Plus if you split the body and neck you could for instance CNC several necks at the same time (see Carvin factory tour) or several bodies. Since the dimensions are rectangular it wastes less space.
> 
> [EDIT] Actually, the space waste point might not necessarily be true, the wings could be CNC&#8217;d apart from the body and glued afterwards. I remember Rickenbacker does this where the neck extends much longer into the body than a usual bolt-on neck, my bad



I can run an entire neck thru guitar on my table and have to move it once - when i flip it over. Rob from KxK does this as well I believe. That's a LOT less time used up with minimal interaction with the machine.

I have never seen a CNC that is capable of cutting the full length of the guitar be unable to accomodate the Y axis width of the piece.

Source: I build guitars with a CNC.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 18, 2014)

There are two versions of this guitar on the way. The lower end version that we have not seen pics of yet but Ive held in my hands is all black neck and body, bolt on, ESP pickups, 27", and made in Indonesia. Also, the high spec version sounded really good last night live. It had a very unique distinct chunky low end growl.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2014)

About time ESP releases a budget baritone 8-string.


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> About time ESP releases a budget baritone 8-string.



LTD SC608B doesn't count?


----------



## ThePIGI King (Dec 21, 2014)

TonyGD said:


> LTD SC608B doesn't count?



Do you count that as "budget"? I don't...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2014)

TonyGD said:


> LTD SC608B doesn't count?



You're one rich motherfvcker if $1100 is budget.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 21, 2014)

You could also have ruled it out by saying "About time ESP releases a budget baritone 8-string *with a pickup layout that makes sense*."


----------



## stevexc (Dec 22, 2014)

ThePIGI King said:


> Do you count that as "budget"? I don't...



When the guitar in question is ~$400 more, I'd say so...


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're one rich motherfvcker if $1100 is budget.



I'm just saying think about how the TAM 100 is $4k and the 10 "budget model" for that is $1300
Budget model ESP can't mean higher end LTD??? In my defense that's the official Website's new price, so of course street price/used knock a few hundred bucks off, not bad price for those specs...Most LTD signature models are around that price new. Not saying that it's not still expensive...but I'd say that its budget in comparison their ESP Signature model counterparts...
I understand LTD has a budget line in itself as well, and it would be great to see that series get a baritone model too instead of 8 strings with 25.5  

Perhaps I'm wrong for thinking budget was a fitting word but making a $1000 or less version of a guitar that otherwise would cost 2x that price is their way of making it affordable, and that's all I was trying to point out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not talking about the JR-608. I'm talking about the possible JR-208 (which will also have a 27'' neck). From what Leonardo is describing, it'll be in line with the SC-207, which was around $400 - $500. THAT'S a budget guitar.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not talking about the JR-608. I'm talking about the possible JR-208 (which will also have a 27'' neck). From what Leonardo is describing, it'll be in line with the SC-207, which was around $400 - $500. THAT'S a budget guitar.



WELL FINE I'M WRONG 

That would definitely be a smart move to put one on the market.


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not talking about the JR-608. I'm talking about the possible JR-208 (which will also have a 27'' neck). From what Leonardo is describing, it'll be in line with the SC-207, which was around $400 - $500. THAT'S a budget guitar.



 u right my bad dude, when you first said ESP, I didn't know you were referring to the LTD budget line. When I think ESP I think about the standard models, the E-II Series, and the Custom Shop that made the friggin Angel Sword guitar.  

Nonetheless, I'm definitely happy to see that Javier is getting a sig! Great to see that the LTD budget line will be getting a baritone 8. I never really understood why the LTD budget line made 8 strings with 25.5. Perhaps they make those guitars with beginners (to ERG) in mind. Even though scale length is kind of subjective too, since some people end up getting heavier gauge string packs and shop for single strings anyways. 

Rant over, but story time: A little over a year ago I was lucky enough to find an LTD 607b for a little bit under $700, in the discontinued natural gloss finish too so I had to get it. Had to part ways with my 7321 to get it, and that was my transition from 25.5 to baritone.


----------



## Mehnike (Dec 22, 2014)

Saw him playing with his ltd 8 last week and damn... His new *strandberg* looked A-MAZING.


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 22, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive held in my hands is all black neck and body, bolt on, ESP pickups, 27", and made in Indonesia.



Here we all are drooling over this thing and praising their inclusion of the Hannes bridge... and this dude shows up and tells us he held the budget model without _*the decency to at least*_ let us know what bridge was on the dang thing!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 22, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Here we all are drooling over this thing and praising their inclusion of the Hannes bridge... and this dude shows up and tells us he held the budget model without _*the decency to at least*_ let us know what bridge was on the dang thing!



Hipshot


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 22, 2014)

*Leonardo7* for admin 2015!

The real MVP.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here it is just like I said

2015 Product Preview - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## jwade (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the black version a lot.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jan 2, 2015)

jwade said:


> I like the black version a lot.



I think they both look great, but I'd probably go with the quilted one.

I really like the look of that GH-600 as well (red/black one)... just needs more strings! (GH-608?)


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going to guess that Javier's signature pickups are going to be unveiled at NAMM. Can't wait to see how those puppies sound!


----------



## superash (Jan 3, 2015)

Really not digging the 208 at all... but that 608... you could give me that anyday and I'd be a happy boy.


----------

